# HELP!!!!! my ooth hatched in my bethroom!!



## idolomantis (Nov 17, 2007)

hi,

i holded my h. hembranacea female in my bethroom in an fern so not in an terraria... and she layd an ooth and i dindt know...  and now i have like 200 nymphs in my room. what should i do :wacko: help(please don,t laugh but now it isnt funny... there everywhere...)


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 17, 2007)

There is only one thing to do - get as many small containers as you can, you should visit a med supply store and buy 20 ml containers - you can buy them in-bulk - and catch as many nymphs as you can, do not keep them together.

They hatched in your's Beth room? Who's Beth anyway?


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 17, 2007)

I think he means bathroom, or maybe bedroom


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2007)

Try your best to scoop them into a container. I keep newly hatched nymphs together until they're about L3.


----------



## Malnra (Nov 17, 2007)

open the blinds so the window is the brightest point in the room .. it may draw them that way ....


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 18, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> There is only one thing to do - get as many small containers as you can, you should visit a med supply store and buy 20 ml containers - you can buy them in-bulk - and catch as many nymphs as you can, do not keep them together.They hatched in your's Beth room? Who's Beth anyway?


i mean bed i am dutch so my english isnt very good sorry but i captured the most of al whit small containers


----------



## Mantida (Nov 18, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> i mean bed i am dutch so my english isnt very good sorry but i captured the most of al whit small containers


That's good. I had that problem when I first started mantis keeping. My female laid an ooth on the windowsill because I let her roam around in the bug room. I left it there (stupidly) thinking it would hatch in spring, but one day I looked up to find little baby T. sinensis ALL over the wall. I spent 3 hours getting them all picked up.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 19, 2007)

mantida said:


> That's good. I had that problem when I first started mantis keeping. My female laid an ooth on the windowsill because I let her roam around in the bug room. I left it there (stupidly) thinking it would hatch in spring, but one day I looked up to find little baby T. sinensis ALL over the wall. I spent 3 hours getting them all picked up.


ow.. well my female giand asian may go where she want to go in my roam. but next time i.ll chek al plants and al her other favorit spots


----------



## trojon (Nov 20, 2007)

Seeing as fruitflies roam my room like mad anyway, just leave them out and open a few fruitfly cultures haha!

Eventually the better hunters will be left and you can catch them eventually!

Leave an energy saver lamp on in the middle of your room at night and they should move to it then you can catch them on a plant or something there!

When I had escaped crickets that i couldnt handle (due to the chirpping) then I'd put a plant and mantis in the middle of the floor with a lamp on it and all the bugs in the room would go to the middle of the floor!


----------



## joossa (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL @ the bethroom.  

Good luck finding them.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 21, 2007)

That's sounds like fun. I hope you find them all, it'd be really weird to walk into your bedroom one day and there's a full grown h. hembranacea sitting in there.... attucally that would be cool.

Still good luck in finding them all. Mostly I would go with what everyones said. Pick up the ones you can with a container and then probably set up a plant for the to wander to.


----------

